# The Small House Of Woe - December 2013



## mockingbird (Dec 9, 2013)

*Mockingbird has a very derpy house with a sad story*

Been so busy as of late, did not think I would be able to get some explores in before Christmas but I remembered UE-OMJ pointing this place out to me ages ago, so I thought I would pop in.
Of course many people will remember when this was posted "Picardy" or "Weeping Williow House" which is the more recent explore this year if im not mistaken.
Dont expect to much from this post, all the trees have been cut and windows broken, unsure if its vandalism or just the weather itself but I noticed tiny things missing from other posts, its in such a state the floors and house is just crumbling. 

Still plenty to see if small houses with a sad story is your thing.

Of course I wont go into the sad story *(you can find this in old reports if you wanted to know it)* 
but I shall share a small piece of info with you, a found a letter inside here, to a guy named Richard who I presume was the fiance to a grand daughter by the name of Lea, who seems to be a very common name in this house, with Christmas cards for her everywhere. The letter talked about the struggles of the relationship they had, but also goes into detail of how they met, further on into the letter Lea explains how living in small conditions is hard for them to have a relationship, an she hopes they can find a place together soon.
The letter continued on about how Lea was not the most attractive girl, but was over the moon by Richards interest and the engagement they recently had, the end of the letter says I hope you still love me...
This gave me a real insight into the relationship they had together, an how hard it must of been due to the size of the house, I also felt like I knew Lea judging by the amount of birthday cards, letters, homework, personal notes and small items left behind, the house itself is coated in sadness and mystery and this is what I love about doing this hobby.

*This place may be small, it may be ruined and a wreck but I enjoyed it like any other explore if not more, probably due to the fact I felt I knew the former residents, that lived in this small house of woe.*

Enjoy...




IMGP3544 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3614 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3625 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3620 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3571 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3547 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3564 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3548 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3581 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3556 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3585 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3591 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3573 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3587 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3600 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3612 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3599 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3597 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3622 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3634 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow, really nice to be actually to see the place for a change. Shame though, it looks like its days are numbered.

Good to see the radio still there.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 9, 2013)

Great pics and write up!


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 9, 2013)

What a stunning report! Just got home from work and thought I would have a quick look on the forum and found this. So many memories in such a small place, but more emotion than many places ten times the size.
Each picture here has real feeling to it thank you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 9, 2013)

What an a amazing story & such a tiny house.


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 9, 2013)

That must be a Tardis , so many memory's and photos from a house not much bigger than my garden shed
Great report and thanks for posting


----------



## fannyadams (Dec 9, 2013)

I've just got a really odd feeling while looking at and reading this. Incredible stuff. Thanx


----------



## smiler (Dec 9, 2013)

Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone the house is a lot bigger inside, 2 bedrooms, a tiny kitchen area alongside the livingroom, very very tiny...
Yet a home with memories none the less 
Glad you all like it!!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 9, 2013)

i love this report ...thankyou so much for spending the time writing it..this is why i love what we do..at least with folk like us about memories can still be read and looked at and then just put back..best write up ive read for a while,..and trust me ..ive read a few


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 10, 2013)

Absolutely stunning images mate. Really tastefully done. 
It's heartbreaking to see all of the personal effects.I remember writing a similar Christmas page when I was ten. 
Just beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chazman (Dec 10, 2013)

very well presented and certainly makes you ponder about stuff.poignant.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 10, 2013)

That's not a house, it's a garage surely??? I'm amazed anyone could live in that!


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 10, 2013)

I guess home is where you place your hat, an the people you surround yourself with, I loved the fact its in a built up area an this sits all on its own  just a shame it will be gone soon I guess, but at least its documented a few times along with the stories attached to it


----------



## mookster (Dec 10, 2013)

The sense of sadness I get from this place is almost tangible, reminds me of Beekeeper's but on a much much smaller scale.


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 10, 2013)

*Lovely little place!! Great report that... *


----------



## skankypants (Dec 11, 2013)

Great things come in small packages as they say....nicely done pal...


----------



## ZombieNemesis (Dec 11, 2013)

I honestly thought it was a garage, but the pictures and letters have maade me wonder, where is Lea now and is she happy. Perhaps we'll never know, Great pics, everyone told a story, thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 11, 2013)

Lea is doing well  thats all I shall say on the matter for now


----------



## NakedEye (Dec 12, 2013)

Amazing place and nice pictures, great write up...it's always these kind of places with history still survivng inside which make for the best reports and do really make the whole experience quite moving....cheers for sharing


----------

